# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الزنجبيل ، حارق للدهون!!

## الرايقة

*يارب طيبين

 اكدت ابحاث اجريت مؤخرا أن الزنجبيل لايزال على رأس قائمه المواد الحارقه للدهون وتشير اخصائيه 

 التغذيه امل الانصاري الى ان الزنجبيل يعد من أهم المواد التي تساعد على حرق الدهون في الجسم 

 عند تناوله بعد الوجبه مباشرة ولكن للنتائج مؤكدة يفضل مزج الزنجبيل مع القرفه ليكون بمقدورة حرق الدهون بشكل افضل بعد الوجبات 

  كما يمكن خلط الزنجبيل بتنقيع أعواد القرفه فيه اومزج كميه صغيرة من مسحوق  القرفه بمحلول الزنجبيل الطازج. ومع التعاطي المستمر لهذا المشروب يمكن  ضمان حرق الدهون مباشرة بعد الاكل 

 ومع مرور الوقت يتم حرق الدهون المخزنة في الجسم * ومن ثم يبداء الجسم في خسارة الوزن بشكل تدريجي 

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*جزاك الله خيرا ...
                        	*

----------


## prince96639

*مشكووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## jafaros

*قــــهــوة .............. جــنزبيـــل زيــادة 


شكرا علي المعلومة 
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مشكور يا jafaros 
  للمعلومة 
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*وعلم وينفذ من اليوم
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*تانى الجنزبيل الا يتعزز
*

----------

